# Blow up photo to poster size - thoughts?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I really like this photo, I wanted to get it printed poster size (23x34" or close to that). If you were me, would you crop the image at all? Do you prefer the black and white or the tweaked colour version?














.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

For me, it would be the black and white. The version with colour looks a bit more abstract and could work as well.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the black and white one has better detail in the woodgrain. Also, the vanishing-point perspective on the left and top left has not been cut off by the rounded frame in the B&W version. Remember that wen you blow it up, thepixels become much larger, but you're usually viewing it from farther away, so it evens out. Cool picture!


----------



## julian_photo (May 4, 2006)

I like the colour on personally. However I would try and pull some detail out of the woodgrain at the top of the bench like you did in the black and white image


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

I prefer the black and white, I think mainly because of the colours I see in the background that are distracting a bit. 

Where are you getting the prints made? Reason I ask is not sure how many places do a really good job with large B&W prints er well I guess my question is more to do with what kind of printer for example at work I have HP designjets but they are only 4 colours CMYK and they do an ok job on B&W vs the Epson 4400's which have several middle greys but the biggest I can print is 16" wide. 

B&W seems to have more highlight detail but feels slightly flat, the colour version seems punchier but that might be because the highlights look a bit blown out.

Interesting shots though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll try to sharpen the B&W image.

I'm not sure yet where to get this done, I was thinking Blacks but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

You could try this place: Pikto I Giclée prints, canvas wraps, mounting, framing


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

An inexpensive way to get a feel for how this will look at poster size is to split the image into 4x6 inch segments and have them printed at London Drugs or any place that is reasonably cheap. then do a quick collage. Depending on how much of the image you do this would cost $4-10 and would give you a good idea of what to expect from the final. *Be sure to request of whomever does the printing, to not do any adjustments. That way density and colour on the various segments matches up when you go to piece them together.*


Rather than changing contrast and density on an entire image, the assortment of selection tools in the various versions of PhotoShop make it fairly easy to work with just portions of the image. Very time consuming at first and lots of going back to square one but worth the time investment. Be sure to work only on copies especially when learning. Once you acquire the skills it becomes incredibly easy to increase contrast without washing out some portions of the image and/or keeping just a hint of detail in what might otherwise be solid black areas.


----------

